#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-16
<DarkwingDuck> Thank you
<head_victim> DarkwingDuck: back again if you're still chasing me
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, do we have a mailing list yet?
<akgraner> I want to send out a doodle pool
<akgraner> so we can come with a date for our first meeting
<akgraner> You’re Invited to Join the Ubuntu Leadership Team - http://akgraner.com/?p=1028 #ubuntu #locoteams #canonical #community #leadership
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: We don't have a ML yes but, we have logging.
<akgraner> ok :-)
<akgraner> well I'll update the post to refect that
<DarkwingDuck> yes/yet
<akgraner> reflect even
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: know anyone looking for a powerhouse laptop?
<akgraner> I just wanted more people to know what was happening, where we are and the direction we are heading in
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, can't say that I do
<DarkwingDuck> Da, now that planet is fixed :)
<pleia2> akgraner: you didn't tag your post with UPlanet :)
<pleia2> er, categorize
 * pleia2 was looking for it on planet for UWN
<akgraner> fixed
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for pointing that out....
<pleia2> sure thing, and added to UWN doc now
<akgraner> I'll jump in there on SUnday and write up some summaries
<NRWlion> hi there!
<DarkwingDuck> Afternoon :)
<NRWlion> hey DarkwingDuck  ;) just coming around because i read a post of akgraner inviting me into the leadership team ;)
<valorie> me too -- I'm glad to see this finally happening
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, it's still a work in progress. But, we are making headway :)
<NRWlion> DarkwingDuck: could you give me a short intro ?
<DarkwingDuck> Sure.
<DarkwingDuck> Our goal/aim is to be a help center and training people in leadership.
<NRWlion> cool. what is the status ?
<DarkwingDuck> Just off the ground :)
<DarkwingDuck> We have a doc that is a work in progress for Loco Leadership. https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfNzhmNnNmM2RjdA&hl=en_US
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be pouring more work into it now that the Doc freeze is over.
<NRWlion> Loco? i thought of general Ubuntu-leadership
<NRWlion> because i am from germany ;)
<DarkwingDuck> NRWlion: Awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> We are still building training guides and getting everything setup. This is def a communnity effort.
<NRWlion> leadership was a part of my studies
<NRWlion> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<NRWlion> just tell me what i can do ;)
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/sandbox is where I will be placing ideas. There will be more coming very soon.
<DarkwingDuck> Within 24 hours there will be more coming.
<NRWlion> if you see me online just poke me or give me a note for a skype call ;)
<NRWlion> would be happy to get into the team as i have had a rough time around here
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> I will let you know.
<DarkwingDuck> Either akgraner (akgraner.com)or myself (wonderly.com) will be blogging updates.
<NRWlion> DarkwingDuck: if i am not online here you will get me on Facebook Chat
<NRWlion> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<ashams> DarkwingDuck: Hi
<ashams> will this be hosted on lp?
<ashams> maybe it should be converted to a book
<NRWlion> bye every1
<NRWlion> DarkwingDuck: we are clear, arent we?
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-17
<Cheesehead> akgraner: My brain-dump onto the LoCo Leadership training Handbook is (probably) done for tonight. Do please let me know if any of it seems usable...
<akgraner> Cheesehead_away, thank you...
<bkerensa> Hi Guys
<bkerensa> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> thanks DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Aye :)
<YoBoY> where is the party for the leaders ? :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: Just found out something... once we get this into LP I'll be able to build it in PDF, HTML AND ePub. FYI
 * valorie passes around the drinks, cookies and party favors
<DarkwingDuck> hey valorie
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: Know anyone who could use a power laptop?
<valorie> I'm so hppy you are getting this going, DarkwingDuck
 * valorie has one already
<DarkwingDuck> Me too :D
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: If you know of anyone... http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/sys/2601235017.html
<valorie> unfortunately not
<DarkwingDuck> I don't want to lug this giant thing at UDS
<valorie> I hear ya
<DarkwingDuck> 17in screen, like 9.5lbs
<valorie> it was neato to have a netbook
<DarkwingDuck> I don't want a netbook though... I'm getting a Dell XPS 15z if I can sell this thing.
<valorie> this laptop isn't a traveler, although I used it as such a few times
<DarkwingDuck> .9in thick at 5 lbs... Oh yeah
<DarkwingDuck> 15in screen
<DarkwingDuck> It's the same size at the macbook air... only hella cheaper
<valorie> off topic, but while I have your ear, can I ask you to take a look at http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-thing-kubuntu-documentation.html
<valorie> I'll fix any mistakes before I publicize it
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: #ubuntu-doc instead of #ubuntu-documentation
<DarkwingDuck> And, I will have the guide fixed.
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I suggest to put the pull step first with the other on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation/Submitting page
<valorie> that's what effed me up, I think
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, I'll get that up.
 * DarkwingDuck is also going to make a PDF "Desktop quick guide"
<DarkwingDuck> Or, cheat sheet :D
<valorie> updated; thanks much
<valorie> I always end up making myself a cheatsheet
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: You an ubuntu member?
<valorie> so I can copy/paste commands if up arrow doesn't work
<valorie> Kubuntu member, yes
<valorie> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> You populate to the planet?
<valorie> yes
<DarkwingDuck> sweet.
<valorie> I think it would be cool for us to have a few more people helping out next cycle
<DarkwingDuck> I always think that :P
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, it's almost 1a, My dad and his girlfriend are coming over tomorrow so I should get some sleep... hopfully I can sell this thing quickly.
<valorie> sleep well
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, night.
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<Cheesehead> Good morning
<head_victim> charlie-tca: thanks for the evoluent mouse tip. It's working out ok
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear that
<head_victim> The middle button is mapped to click and go in Firefox
<head_victim> No more right click for me
<charlie-tca> hehe, I did not realize that
<head_victim> I am still noticing some tightness in my hand though but it's different to when using a normal mouse.
<charlie-tca> Yes, it takes a while to loosen it up
<charlie-tca> but the wrist pain should be about gone ?
<head_victim> I have been using a wrist brace a bit as well but it doesn't seem to gel well with how I hold the mouse
<charlie-tca> weird
<head_victim> I mainly have problems when I'm typing at work which is a lot of controls and function keys and numbers. Not your general everyday typing
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that remains a problem, I think. What about using dasher?
<charlie-tca> well, too many control+ , alt+, screw that up, too. It is slower, I think, than typing those.
<head_victim> Not feasible, it's a proprietary operating system with another proprietary program that we use. customer contact package.
<charlie-tca> One of those! sorry :(
<head_victim> Yeah. I might even resort to seeing a doctor soon. I get a lot of weird sensation in my hand just below my ring and little finger.
<charlie-tca> Not so good, then
<head_victim> Yeah I think when I spent a day drilling and sawing it kinda deteriorated
<charlie-tca> That will do it, all right.
<charlie-tca> I know the saw is hard on it
<head_victim> I was drilling into hardwood and then putting large baton screws in.
<charlie-tca> That should have made it bad for a while, then. When I do too much woodworking, it has long term effects
<head_victim> I am going to look at ways of lowering my desk here as well.
<charlie-tca> raise the chair ;)
<head_victim> Hmm footstool might be easier than lower desk
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, awesome!
<akgraner> and people are already starting to improve the document
<akgraner> exciting
<NRWlion> hi folks!
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-18
<Cheesehead> akgraner, valorie: The LoCo Leadership Training Handbook seems to have grown a few new chapters.
<bkerensa> akgraner: What's the url to the gdocs handbook so I can add
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfNzhmNnNmM2RjdA&hl=en_US
<akgraner> bkerensa, if you add to it can you use a different color font
<bkerensa> yep will do
<akgraner> just helps me see what's been added :-)
<bkerensa> :)
<akgraner> (I love seeing people's ideas and suggestions)
<bkerensa> akgraner: How are we adding new chapters? I would like to add to the events chapter which has nothing yet
<akgraner> I thought there was something about events...hmmm
<akgraner> one sec
<akgraner> Chapter 7
<akgraner> so add event stuff to that Chapter
<akgraner> if you need to add sub-chapters to it then just follow the same format that's there or edit the information that is there
<akgraner> bkerensa, Chapter 7. Running an Effective LoCo—Events .....................................................................
<bkerensa> yep :)
<bkerensa> adding
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> hmmm were is the rest of the document
<akgraner> let me find it
<bkerensa> akgraner: It might help to not only use different font colors but also to append [Username edit date]
<akgraner> yep that's fine
<akgraner> Let me drop in the chapters place holders right quick
<akgraner> I thought i did that already
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> guess now
<akgraner> not
<bkerensa> k
 * bkerensa will wait
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Drat. Sorry I didn't put my additions in different color. Didn't know
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> it's a rough draft anyway :-)
<akgraner> we'll get it fixed ...I am just glad you all are helping
<akgraner> I am super excited
<akgraner> you all rock!
<bkerensa> you rock
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-09-14
<silverlion> aloha
